# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Ασύρματη σύνδεση Canon MX495

## john_b

Μου έχει φάει τα συκώτια. 
Με την εγκατάσταση βλέπει τον εκτυπωτή μέσω wi-fi και εκτυπώνει.
Μετά που θα τον σβήσω και τον ανοίξω πάλι, δεν μπορεί να τον δει και δεν γίνεται καμία σύνδεση.
Τρέχω τα σχετικά προγράμματα της Canon και δεν τον βλέπουν να τον ρυθμίσουν ασύρματα μέσω καλωδίου όμως που έχει επιλογή.
Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει; 

Έχω win10.

----------


## vasilllis

Δοκιμασε στον router που εχεις οταν το κανεις εγκατασταση να αποθηκευσεις και να κρατησεις την ip που θα του δωσει ωστε καθε φορα που θα συνδεεται στο δικτυο να εχει την ιδια ip.

----------


## john_b

Τελικά συνδέθηκε μέσω του ρούτερ.
Προσπαθούσα να το συνδέσω απευθείας pc με εκτυπωτή και μου έκανε αυτά τα κόλπα.

----------

